# Rice bags question



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

A question for those who have experience making the microwaveable rice bags - do you have a particular brand or type of rice you find works the best? I sewed a few of them years ago and used standard long grain rice, but now with a greater selection of rice available in the stores, I am wondering if one rice works better than another.

Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would like to know also! I know some folks use flax but that is about all I know!


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

Have to admit I use the cheapest. Long grain of course--it seems to hold the heat better. My question is about fragrance. Do you [who use it]make little "bags", or put the fragrance directly in with the rice?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

mine are filled with wheat, from the pet food store. NO fragrance used.


----------



## Geneva123 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have been making these for several years, I always use new heavy bath towels, long grain rice, and I put in herbs or leaves for herbal fragrance. They make great gifts for us older people.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I made one recently and used Uncle Ben's long grain rice. It turned out nicely and works really well. Now I need to make a pouch for it


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> A question for those who have experience making the microwaveable rice bags - do you have a particular brand or type of rice you find works the best? I sewed a few of them years ago and used standard long grain rice, but now with a greater selection of rice available in the stores, I am wondering if one rice works better than another.
> 
> Thank you!


The cheapest rice .....................there is no difference. I have been using mine for 7-8 years now and still going strong.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Cheap, regular rice (no instant) and NO fragrance. I'm allergic to almost everything, LOL.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I make these for gifts from time to time. I also use the cheapest long grain rice and I do not use fragrances because of allergies people have.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

I put dried natural lavender in with mine, and I like short grain rice, I feel the thickness keeps the warmth longer.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Cheapest rice and no fragrance!!!


bwtyer said:


> I make these for gifts from time to time. I also use the cheapest long grain rice and I do not use fragrances because of allergies people have.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

My daughter makes them bwith popcorn, instead of rice...not microwave popcorn of course, she gets the cheapest, maybe from the feedstore.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I use the cheapest rice, too.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I use the least expensive rice and don't put any fragrance in those that I gift to people. In my own I add rosemary and lavender.
I was given one made with dried corn one year. Unfortunately after 2 months the bag began to emit a terrible odor. It seems that the corn had grown mold. I haven't had that trouble with rice. Maybe jasmine rice would be nice as it has a faint pleasant fragrance.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I use the cheapest long grain available and sometimes a teaspoon of lavender.


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

question what are rice bags used for
thank you


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

I use barley, seems to hold the heat longer.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> My daughter makes them bwith popcorn, instead of rice...not microwave popcorn of course, she gets the cheapest, maybe from the feedstore.


I made corn ones for years but never popcorn-- think it might pop. Yes, from feed store. Mine were made with pant-weight fabric then a cover of fleece that was washable.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I would like to know also! I know some folks use flax but that is about all I know!


Plain white rice works well, but is lumpy. For gifts I use flax seed. The smooth tapered shape prevents lumps.


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree cheap long grain. As long as it is not instant. My daughter has 6 children and we always make teachers gifts. I buy long socks, I especially like the furry ones with toes, the kids fill them with rice and tie a knot in the end. Quick and easy. They also have fun picking out the socks for the teachers. Great gifts to have on hand for unexpected company. Good for men and women.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

The ones I have made with popcorn don't have an oder, I have had them for several years, but they are popcorn, not plain corn.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Thank you for posting this question and to everyone for your answeres as I want to make these. Great when you have a body ache!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

what do you do with the rice bag


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

You heat it in the microwave and use it like a heating pad.



SouthernGirl said:


> what do you do with the rice bag


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

"My daughter makes them with popcorn, instead of rice...not microwave popcorn of course," Picture it! LOL


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> My daughter makes them bwith popcorn, instead of rice...not microwave popcorn of course, she gets the cheapest, maybe from the feedstore.


I make mine from feed corn, as well.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

I wasn't knocking the corn filling ... I was picturing the (pop)corn popping in the bag. lol


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

PatchesPatches said:


> I wasn't knocking the corn filling ... I was picturing the (pop)corn popping in the bag. lol


LOL I didn't think you were. Actually, though, any dry corn will pop. You just have to make sure not to overheat it.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, I'd be the one who did! LOL


----------



## harringbone 37 (Nov 14, 2013)

We use dry corn you get at the hardware store. Works great and lasts forever...


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

you put them in the microwave and they are good for aches and pains. I use mine also in my bed at night to warm my feet up. Great for neck arm hands anything that hurts


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

Mary Jean said:


> question what are rice bags used for
> thank you


warm in microwave and use for areas that ache. hands neck whatever. I have a very long one and I put it in my bed at night to get my feet warm. anyplace you need warmth.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I never use fragrance on any bags I gift because people might have allergies. With my own, I will use a few drops of essential oils depending on my condition at the time--whether I want to sleep, be refreshed, be calmed, etc.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just be careful how long you heat it. Start with lower time til you get used to your microwave and amount of filling you have. Microwaves work on moisture. If you are needing that heat continuously alternate bags so one doesn't get too dry.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

I use and always have used shelled corn from the feed store, easy to use and I think that the corn holds the heat longer than rice. you can add any scent you like also


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> Just be careful how long you heat it. Start with lower time til you get used to your microwave and amount of filling you have. Microwaves work on moisture. If you are needing that heat continuously alternate bags so one doesn't get too dry.


I also put a cup of water in the microwave with it I use 3 min because I have a really long piece.


----------



## nancyrusny (Jan 28, 2015)

I make the rice bags every year for my craft sales. I have been using long grain rice for years. It heats very well and holds the heat. I have also used flax seed in the bags it gives them a very nice fragrance as well as holding the heat a little longer than the rice. You might like to try putting a few pieces of cinnamon sticks in them. You get some aroma therapy as well as a good hot pack. You can also put them in the freezer for a very good cold pack. Happy sewing ladies!!!!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> A question for those who have experience making the microwaveable rice bags - do you have a particular brand or type of rice you find works the best? I sewed a few of them years ago and used standard long grain rice, but now with a greater selection of rice available in the stores, I am wondering if one rice works better than another.
> 
> Thank you!


I was looking into that last week and they all say white rice nothing about whole wheat rice. I wanted to know because I only buy whole wheat rice. I am curious to see what others have to say.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine is made with the cheapest long grain rice. All I know is I keep one in the freezer and a separate one for the microwave. Don't mix up the two. If you put the freezer one into the micro, you will get cooked rice. Mine have come in so handy! Don't know what I would have done without them.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I make mine with corn from the feed mill. I did the rice but the corn seems to hold the heat longer. It smells like popcorn when you heat them but it is field corn.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Where would a city slicker like myself buy feed corn? Hardware stores in this area do not carry feed corn. I used the Uncle Ben's because that is what I had at home. I never thought to use barley or anything else.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

The cheapest rice and get it when it's on sale to compound your savings. Throw in dried herbs, what ever u have on hand.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

PatchesPatches said:


> "My daughter makes them with popcorn, instead of rice...not microwave popcorn of course," Picture it! LOL


Yikes, that could give you a big surprise, lol!! or a great snack!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

LindaLu said:


> Plain white rice works well, but is lumpy. For gifts I use flax seed. The smooth tapered shape prevents lumps.


Where do you get the flax seed from?

I saw that some bloggers recommend corn, but I was afraid of weevils getting into it. I have purchased cracked corn for the ducks and had a big bug problem. Is that different?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for your experiences. I just bought some dried lavender to make sachets to tuck into my yarn boxes. I also need a couple of small gifts soon and I thought I would make the rice bags and add some of the lavender. I like the idea of rosemary as well. I have a small bush of it growing in the back yard.

Love KP!!

Those of you who use wheat - where do you get it?


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I also tried one with the feedcorn but was told it was not as comfortable as the rice one is.


fortunate1 said:


> My daughter makes them bwith popcorn, instead of rice...not microwave popcorn of course, she gets the cheapest, maybe from the feedstore.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I make them with both corn and rice I find the corn holds the heat longer and corn is free for me. I have a lot of problems with my ankle from a snake bite I make a large bag and rest my foot on it works real well. PLEASE be careful my good friends sister over-heated one it smelled scorched so she threw it in the garbage in her utility room and closed the door, well it started a fire which caused a lot of damage It was made from rice.If you over heat one please put it outside.
Also if you heat the corn it kills any insects so no weevils .


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know about flax, but I would not recommend using rice. I filled a clean sock with rice a few years ago to use as a microwavable neck warmer. It worked ok for awhile, but after being in storage, I got it out again and it stank! Rice absorbs a little moisture over time and becomes sour. Just my opinion.


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> I was looking into that last week and they all say white rice nothing about whole wheat rice. I wanted to know because I only buy whole wheat rice. I am curious to see what others have to say.


What is whole wheat rice? Rice and wheat are two different things. Do you mean whole grain rice (also known as brown rice)?


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

My husband is sitting on the lounge right now, his knee is bad. I lent my heat pack to my sister and I haven't got it back yet, so got one of my soft winter socks, added rice from the pantry (long grain) and "Bob's your Uncle" Molds beautifully around the knee. Why did I pay for one in the first place? 
Chris


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

Just cheapest. Take 2 to bed each night on winter.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

You can also make a flatter version and keep it in the fridge/freezer for a cold pack. To make the flatter version I just make a pouch the size I want and sew lines about 2' wide, running from the bottom to the top (the bottom is already closed off to form the pouch, do not close top until all tiny pouches are full.) Then I spoon about 2T of rice/barley or wheat nubs into each tube. Flatten it down and sew "across" the previous lines at 2" inches (or your choice in size.) Repeat moving up the pouch until you are close to the top and have repeating 2"/4" etc. squares all the way up. Turn the top seam allowance inside and stitch closed. Make a cover to fit over this (so it can be removed and washed.)



SouthernGirl said:


> what do you do with the rice bag


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I believe whole "grain" rice is likely what was meant. You may know it as "brown rice." It has not been bleached and the outer covering on the rice provides much more fiber (and taste IMHO.) Buckwheat nubs can also be used for this purpose.



glofish said:


> What is whole wheat rice? Rice and wheat are two different things. Do you mean whole grain rice (also known as brown rice)?


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, these can be a fire hazard if not heated carefully and watched the entire time. Never start heating and leave the room. Also, let the bag return to room temp before reheating. That said, I've never had a problem with mine. If used carefully, they are fine.



 henhouse2011 said:


> Just be careful how long you heat it. Start with lower time til you get used to your microwave and amount of filling you have. Microwaves work on moisture. If you are needing that heat continuously alternate bags so one doesn't get too dry.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I used cheapest rice. Wish I had thought to put lavender in it. Next time.


----------



## rittek (Dec 22, 2014)

GrandmaJeanB said:


> you put them in the microwave and they are good for aches and pains. I use mine also in my bed at night to warm my feet up. Great for neck arm hands anything that hurts


This is what I use mine for too. I made one for myself a few years ago with whatever white rice I had at the time (I think it was uncle ben's) and it's still going strong. I like to take it and just heat it up a bit and stick it under the covers - it's almost like I have a heated blanket for awhile. Great for winter.


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

Something else. I have been reading all the posts and most are about easing muscle and joint aches and the heated bags are very good for that. Also, the heated bag is good for breaking up stuffy sinuses. For the past 5 years I have sinus problems in the fall. The stuff the Dr prescribed was really high, so I started using otc decongestant and the rice bag [warmed--not hot]. In a week or less I am fine again. So. Try different things. Hey, just thought, a light touch of menthol would help. Very nice.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I know it is funny to picture the corn popping in the microwave,but you would laugh yourself silly if you knew how many times we have been asked, won't it pop if you put the pack in the microwave? Thought I would save myself by adding that to my post. Yep...funny to picture.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great info, thanks!


----------



## janeymae1210 (Dec 9, 2012)

I prefer field corn. Corn gives moist heat, rice dry heat. The only problem with corn is it smells like popcorn, then I have to go make some before using corn bag!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't think it matters. I've used whatever is on sale. I've also made some with flax and dried corn. They work well too!


----------



## harringbone 37 (Nov 14, 2013)

bostonbean2 said:


> Where would a city slicker like myself buy feed corn? Hardware stores in this area do not carry feed corn. I used the Uncle Ben's because that is what I had at home. I never thought to use barley or anything else.


Fleet Farm has feed corn.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

I used regular white rice, short grain. Used it for a long time in the morning when my hands were cold, as hand warmers. I like the suggestions of using them as bed warmers, too. All good suggestions.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lots of great ideas, thanks! Can't wait to get my lavender and start sewing.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't go to bed without one at night for my feet. I make a long one about 20" and put it around my neck when tired. I usually use flannel for my corn sacks and that works for me....


----------



## janeymae1210 (Dec 9, 2012)

Rice bags work nice, but I prefer field corn as corns stays warmer longer. The only thing is with corn, it smells like pop corn. I've heard that corn is a moist heat vs rice as dry heat. Either works great.......no cord to deal with like in a heating pad. The last ones I made, I affixed long ties to each side so I could keep it in place.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

this is an interesting topic


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Don!t know what is in the hot pack I got from the pharmacy, but they feel damp After heating. Two different types. Must check the boxes one day to see if they are meant to feel damp. The do dry out perfectly, but I am wary about introducing damp to me bedding or my tootsies.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> Don!t know what is in the hot pack I got from the pharmacy, but they feel damp After heating. Two different types. Must check the boxes one day to see if they are meant to feel damp. The do dry out perfectly, but I am wary about introducing damp to me bedding or my tootsies.


When I was nursing the Drs. always ordered moist heat. I bought a expensive heating pad and it feels moist when I use it and it is suppose to be that way according to info that came with it. I've talked to a number of physical therapists and everyone says moist heat is better than dry so it probably is suppose to feel that way.


----------

